# More often than not



## brady77

Prosím o pomoc s překladem fráze "More often than not" do češtiny. Je použita například ve větě "More often than not, it can havethe exact opposite effect." Pokud existuje v angličtině nějaké významově příbuzné slovní spojení, prosím uveďtě ho také.

Díky.


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravim brady,

"more often than not" = "usually", "as a rule", "in most cases", "in more than half the instances" atd., čili v češtině by to znamenalo "obvykle", "normálně", "ve většině případů", "ve více než 50% případů" atd.

_"More often than not, it can have the exact opposite effect." = "Obvykle/ve většině případů to může  mít přesně opačný efekt." / "Je větší šance, že to bude mít přesně opačný efekt."_


----------



## brady77

Díky za vyčerpávající odpověď.


----------



## morior_invictus

Rádo se stalo.


----------

